# How to Watch TV and Movies on my Kindle Fire



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi. I am flying in a few weeks and a TERRIBLE flyer.
I thought I would download a few funny TV shows or a movie on my Kindle Fire.
How can I do this without joining a monthly service?
Can I watch the shows on the airplane?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

There's an Amazon app called Droid TV. There is a subscription fee, but it's not monthly. the shows can be downloaded to the Fire.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you don't mind paying for individual shows or movies you can but them from amazon VOD and download them to watch later, you don't have to stream them.  Otherwise if you have video files already you can download a program called handbrake and convert them.  Anything thats works on the iphone should work on the fire.


----------

